# Black Black White?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a pair of black homer their frist round for me was one black and another full white with a black dot...

how did that happen?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Are they in individual breeding pens or are they in an open loft? If you are certain these two are the parents then they are both carrying recessive white.

Walter <><


----------



## chirkowatson (May 17, 2010)

I suggest you to get it diagnosed by specialist. I can be infection. Also there is possibility of hormonal secretions. This could also be due to the improper diet and also due to fatal age.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Disregard the last comment...
What you have is two parents carrying some piebald genes. I wouldn't go so far to say recessive white, as the whole baby would be pure white. But definitely other white genes, that would typically cause splashes and such.
Reminds me of the time my two white kings popped out an all black baby with one white dot on its back


----------

